# Chili Bean, the mini-mule, at 4 months!



## wendyluvsminis (Sep 3, 2009)

Bean and his surogate nursemaid, my stallion, King, who is being very helpful with weaning babies this year!

Here\\\'s Bean at 4 months. He is weaned now, and just went to the Northern IL Horse-fest. He generated a huge amount of interest--I could have sold a dozen mules if I had them! He is a sweet boy, and we will be gelding him this month, to keep that sweetness. A mule expert told us to roach his mane, which we did and he looks darling!


----------



## Krazee bout Kasspur (Sep 3, 2009)

He IS just that! A Darling!


----------



## FlatCreekFarm (Sep 8, 2009)

I want me a Bean!


----------



## RebelsHope (Sep 10, 2009)

Hey again. It was great meeting Bean at the N IL Horse Fest!! He was such a doll!!!


----------



## Emily's mom (Sep 13, 2009)

Oh, he is such a cutie!!!


----------



## wendyluvsminis (Sep 17, 2009)

RebelsHope said:


> Hey again. It was great meeting Bean at the N IL Horse Fest!! He was such a doll!!!


It was really nice to meet ya! I would slug your brother for making that comment! I wonder if mini people tend to have small dogs too? I have a chihuahua and two poms? hmm...


----------



## ~Dan (Sep 18, 2009)

OH MY GOD WENDY!!!!

He is adorable, I would love to have him in my barn.


----------



## wendyluvsminis (Sep 19, 2009)

~Dan said:


> OH MY GOD WENDY!!!!
> He is adorable, I would love to have him in my barn.


Thanks! I am hoping to breed more like him! I have a black jack weanling coming next month. Most of my mares are black or black and white, with a couple little red heads thrown in for good measure. The breeder where I am getting the little Jack said that they sometimes start breeding as yearlings, so I will give him one girl in the spring. Bean is our first and only mule at this point, and he has been so much fun! He's very smart and really funny too! He is only 28 inches at 4 1/2 months, so I wonder if he will go above 30 inches. I love my Bean too!!!


----------

